# Imp Annoucement: Its Time For A Major Major SPN Website Facelist



## Admin (Aug 13, 2005)

As you all are aware, we recently completed a successful upgrade of SPN Forums software. And now, SPN is scheduled for a major major facelift keeping in mind the feedback by our members regarding that SPN should be more than a discussion forum on Sikhism but also a complete guide on sikhism like an interactive encyclopedia. 

For that matter we had to invest heavily in a professional portal system, which offers a professional looking website with minimal technicalities and at the same time looking impressive at first impression to new visitors. This investment was made possible by the generous donations made by a number of SPN members. Team SPN is alwasy grateful for your kind gesture. We hope to get your valued support in coming future as well. 

It was gradully being felt that the precious knowledge base amassed in the forums was getting lost in the heap of new threads & the messages were getting lost. This portal will help us showcase some of our wonderful discussions in a easily approachable environment. This portal will introduce an comprehensive articles management system, which will reflect the precious Knowledge Base on SPN forums in a professional way. This will ofcourse take a lot of time, effort and imagination on our part and as well as on you, the guiding force ie. our members. Let us see how thing turn out to be. 

NOTE: During this development period our discussion forums will continue to be functional as usual, but a major/minor glitch here and there would have to borne by you till the website is fully & officially  ready. We hope you wont mind.

So, let us wait, watch and observe the emergence of a new SPN website coming into form in the coming weeks, ofcourse with grace of waheguru.

Cheers !!


----------

